# Pate



## archeryrob (Nov 22, 2017)

Anyone have a Liver Pate Recipe? I am looking for something with a little punch or great taste for crackers? I was thinking of trying this one and looking for suggestions and changes.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 22, 2017)

AR, Here is a killer recipe for pate ,even folks who don't like pate will gobble this one up:
2# pork
1-1.5 # pork fat
2 cups chicken broth
2 ounces brandy
2 # chicken livers
1 large onion
1 TSP of poultry seasoning-powdered cumin-allspice-celery seed-powdered coriander-black pepper-powdered cardamon-oregano
1/2 TSP of cayenne pepper-crushed red pepper
4 bay leaves-4 to 6 cloves of garlic-1 cup(packed) fresh parsley,salt to taste 
Measure all ingredients except garlic in bowl and set aside
Process garlic and onion in food processor with steel blade (fine chop)and set aside
Cut pork /pork fat into 1 inch chunks,add bay leaves to chicken broth along with the pork and cook until very tender
When done put into food processor(steel blades) w/some of the broth,1/2 the seasonings and 1/2 the garlic/onion-add some broth as needed to get the consistency of pancake batter
Cook the chicken livers in the broth that is leftover(IMPORTANT!!-do not overcook the livers!)until they are JUST pink in the middle
Process the livers w/ the remaining seasonings and garlic/onions
Mix all the ingredients together,add brandy and salt to taste-More brandy can be added to suit your taste
Add chicken broth to get that pancake batter consistency(do not make it thick ,it is better to be on the thin side)It will set up
Pour into molds(I use cool whip containers) and refrigerate ,it will last 2 weeks in the fridge


----------

